# more boost- retard timing?



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I was just wondering if I should retard my timing a little if Im running more boost..... I know that my engine is lower compression anyways, but I figure with that many miles on it............y'know? I ran 2 degrees less timing in my NX when I had nitrous hooked up to it

Anyone?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> I was just wondering if I should retard my timing a little if Im running more boost..... I know that my engine is lower compression anyways, but I figure with that many miles on it............y'know? I ran 2 degrees less timing in my NX when I had nitrous hooked up to it
> 
> Anyone?


No.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Knock sensor will do that for you.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I hear the term "knock" all the time. Is that just a second word for pre-detonation? And if so I assume we have a knock sensor?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Sure is. and thanks guy for the input I will switch it back to 15 today


----------

